# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Urgent!!!

## nevz091

Please can anyone tell me what is the rising action and the denouement of the novel Death in the Clouds by Agatha Christie? it's okay even if you can't provide the denouement. Please help me as soon as possible :'(

----------

